# why hasnt wandy faught fedor yet?



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

hes faught hunt crocop and fujita, so dont tell me they are in different weight classes..wandy can throw wit the big boys, and if wandy doesnt cut weight he'll only be like 10 15 pounds less than fedor...i think this would be an unbelieveble fight with fedor winning by unanimous decision...he would never haver fedor in trouble but fedor would have some bumps and bruises from this one...u think it will ever happen?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedor by TKO. He's way too good for Wanderlei, regardless of the weightclass difference.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

I believe that Silva can do very good against Fedor.Ill pick him But Based on ourlast predictions Ironman-They will probably both lose.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

They haven't fought because the more losses Wandy has, the less marketable he'd be. He isn't a serious HW contender, so why send him to lose to Fedor?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

thats a good point samurice..but tell me that wouldnt be the most marketable fight in mma history...huge money maker for pride!


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

no doubt. 

it would be the real fight of the century, and wandy can actually do very well against the GOAT. i would say fedor by split decision.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Wandy is the middleweight champ. fedor is the heavyeight champ. That's two title fight's. Why make them fight? When one loses the belt then maybe but don't till then. Let them continue to defend their titles.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea but imagine if wandy wins and holds both belts..wow..they would have rematches for the next five years...but i dont see a way wandy wins..i think he would be overwhelmed by fedors barage and stregnth..he would maul wandy on the ground..i just really cant see anyone beating fedor..


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Wandy by KO!*

The reason why Fedor and Wandy fight is not for the belts gentlemen. 
Its not for the $$ money. [/COLOR]

Its to be the baddest MF in the known Galaxy.

Thus Open wieght, no belts....Just guts and glory!

Now that you mention it. Its a bad fight for Fedor. If he wins, and blows him out then people will say he out wieghs him by too much. If he struggles, and gets a decision, then his motivation will be questioned. If he loses in any way shape or form, his legacy will be irrepairably tarnished.


I haven't seen either the Wandy or Crocop fight, but I've heard they were competitive, and some believe he won. Anybody see them? Iron Head made Fedor's legs a little wobbly, in kind of a brutal fight. And Wandy put a savage beating on Iron Head before being kTFO. 

You guys think he doesn't have a shot. OK. 

BTW: Crocop lost to Fedor because he can't fight moving backwards, which isnt something He can fix. If Fedor saw this, I'm sure everyone else can too.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> The reason why Fedor and Wandy fight is not for the belts gentlemen.
> Its not for the $$ money. [/COLOR]
> 
> Its to be the baddest MF in the known Galaxy.
> ...


NOONES INVICIBLE..AND EVRYONE CAN GET KNOCKED OUT, AND WANDY HAS A PUNCHERS CHANCE BUT IF UR FEDOR DO U NOT TAKE AWAY HIS ONLY CHANCE BY JUST TAKING HIM TO THE GROUND AND POUNDING HIM OUT..OR SUBMITTING HIM..CROCOP IS A BETTER STRIKER THAN WANDY, AND FEDOR BEAT CROCOP QUITE EASILY..I SEE THE SAME THING HAPPENING AGAINST SILVA..BUT WOW THEY COULD HYPE THIS FIGHT UP MORE THAN THE UFC HYPED HUGHES GRACIE


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Fujita droped Fedor at one point with a good shot,I think Silva could do the same if Fedor trys to strike with wich he will have to do if he wants to get silva on his back to use his world class GP skills.Then again did anyone see Wandy pulling the swictch switch all over Fujita on his back??My god he's awsome I wouldn't be to surprised if he won.But if i had to bet id say Fedor


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> NOONES INVICIBLE..AND EVRYONE CAN GET KNOCKED OUT, AND WANDY HAS A PUNCHERS CHANCE BUT IF UR FEDOR DO U NOT TAKE AWAY HIS ONLY CHANCE BY JUST TAKING HIM TO THE GROUND AND POUNDING HIM OUT..OR SUBMITTING HIM..CROCOP IS A BETTER STRIKER THAN WANDY, AND FEDOR BEAT CROCOP QUITE EASILY..I SEE THE SAME THING HAPPENING AGAINST SILVA..BUT WOW THEY COULD HYPE THIS FIGHT UP MORE THAN THE UFC HYPED HUGHES GRACIE



Quick question: which fight did Wandy have where he was taken to the ground and pounded out? My guess is that its not that easy. And as Fedor's hand has to be proven that it can withstand the abuse of MMA, taken him down may not prove as easy....

I'd like to say Fedor would win, but I'm not ready to say its exactly going to be a blow out, a pound out or being subbd out....


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Fujita droped Fedor at one point with a good shot,I think Silva could do the same if Fedor trys to strike with wich he will have to do if he wants to get silva on his back to use his world class GP skills.Then again did anyone see Wandy pulling the swictch switch all over Fujita on his back??My god he's awsome I wouldn't be to surprised if he won.But if i had to bet id say Fedor


That shot by Fujita was not technically a good shot, it was a wild haymaker when he was in trouble and being pushed back. And Fedor was only dazed, he never dropped... Silva was already having a bit of trouble with Fujita's GnP, I'd hate to see what would happen to him against Fedor at 100%. I'd be very surprised if Silva won.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

the more i think of this fight the more i think it would be all fedor...i just dont think wandy could stop fedors constant attack...relentless ive never seen ne thing like him..hes a real life ivan drago...lol the siberian bull


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> That shot by Fujita was not technically a good shot, it was a wild haymaker when he was in trouble and being pushed back. And Fedor was only dazed, he never dropped... Silva was already having a bit of trouble with Fujita's GnP, I'd hate to see what would happen to him against Fedor at 100%. I'd be very surprised if Silva won.


umm catching someone in two armlocks is trouble??I dont think so he trashed Fujita simple as that.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

You have misunderstood, even though the information is RIGHT there.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

samurice said:


> That shot by Fujita was not technically a good shot, it was a wild haymaker when he was in trouble and being pushed back. And Fedor was only dazed, he never dropped... Silva was already having a bit of trouble with Fujita's GnP, I'd hate to see what would happen to him against Fedor at 100%. I'd be very surprised if Silva won.



Fedor never dropped because he held on for dear life as his feet looked like they were on roller skates.... 

Seems like you're implying that Fujita didn't intend to hit Fedor in the jaw.... When either wild or unintended the punch still landed....

Funny thing about the fight game. You think a fight should go one way, as a fighter imposes his obvious size or quickness advantage: Mark Hunt for example didn't get the chance to throw anything before he was taken down and subbed out. And the more something like size is an advantage, the more it may be countered.... 

Fedor's hand may never be 100%....

And maybe not many people have tried pounding out Wandy because they know something we don't. Like for example his knees, and right hands cause sudden impact... and darkness


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly, I never said his feet weren't wobbling, the fact is he DIDN'T drop, and you've admitted that, so end of story.

Obviously Fujita intended to hit Fedor somewhere in the head (not just the jaw), seeing as how he actually threw a punch and his hand flew high when he threw his wild haymaker. And I give Fujita credit for hitting Fedor with it, but at the end of the day it's still a wild haymaker and techinically (that being the key word here) not a good shot because you can't rely on luck all the time...

When you predict something, wouldn't you try to think about how "a fight should go"? Or do you predict on a wild guess? It's true that I think fights should go one way or a certain way, I'll 100% agree with that, because that's how I see them happening after analyzing the fighters and their styles after watching them. And I don't get where the "size and quickness" argument came from, since I never even mentioned that here. I never disputed that either one (or anything else) has its own advantages or disadvantages, since I know they do. So, yeah.

Or maybe not many people have tried pounding out Wandy because they think they can't get him down or it's not their style. I mean, just look at the quality of most of his opponents. But everyone who knows that they can have. And Fedor will be one of those that knows he can. Though I don't know where this last statement came from, yeah, here's my answer anyways.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Who cares if he wanted to or not................THe point is Fedor can be knocked out and to compare Fujitas striking with Wandy is crazy did you see when he was trying o trade with him?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think the reason these guys have yet to fight is because they would want to promote it very well. It can be a huge draw for Pride. Also because both men are World Champions, and it would be much better to have two World Title bouts, then a Champion vs Champion match.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

do any of u guys honestly think fedor couldnt take wandy down and pound him out..fedor would own wandy on the ground, way too strong....i also think fedors strike are just as good as wandys, if he could out strike crocop he would do the same to wandy..but why play with fire he'd just take wandy down and it would be over


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fedor will lose eventually. I don't think Wandy will be the one to put a 1 in his lose column. I give Fedor a year from when he returns to lose!*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

kameleon who do u think will beat him..im curious..history sais that he will lose ..but unless someone gets alot better quickly i dont see ne one that can beat him right now..hes just too well rounded, you cant expose any weaknesses cuz he doesnt have any..


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Not sure, maybe CroCop. But it gives other fighters a year to get some more expeirence and as time moves forward, Fedor gets older. You never know they might give some nobody a shot a Fedor and they pull out the win somehow.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I think I saw a fight once where Fedor was dropped on his head in a sort of belly to back slam.. it did not even phase him and he tapped the guy out like less then a minute later with an Armbar if I recall correctly.. the drop looked painful.. and he did not seem phased


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*That was Fedor fighting Kevin Randleman. Fedor is a beast and is always focus and determined during a fight. I love that fight.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That was Fedor fighting Kevin Randleman. Fedor is a beast and is always focus and determined during a fight. I love that fight.*


hmm that may have been it I am not familiar with pride... But it looked like Fedor was going down.. espically after that slam.. but thats why i love the armbar.. comes out of no where. bam fight over... victory from the jaws of defeat


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The armbar and chokehold can be applied from almost anywhere, gotta love it.*


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

The Don said:


> hmm that may have been it I am not familiar with pride... But it looked like Fedor was going down.. espically after that slam.. but thats why i love the armbar.. comes out of no where. bam fight over... victory from the jaws of defeat


That's why I like Fedor too. Because he has come back from adversity in quite a few of his fights and stays focused to stop his opponents in any way. When he fought Fugita he started the fight standing up and was taking it to him, but when the waters began getting murky he switched his approach and was ready to choke him out.

I think it was a Kimura that made Randleman tap...

BTW. Who says Fedor catches up to Wandy to pound him out anyway. Of course Fedor outwieghs him by 30 lbs, however the ground is the only place where size is a significant factor, in fact if the fight goes passed 15 minutes, Wandy should have a speed/quickness factor..... and may land more often in the later portion of the fight as he sets up traps for Fedor when he tries to take him down.. 

Perception is everything and no one can get a decision over Fedor so Wandy would have to knock him out...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The only person that has a chance at beating Fedor is CroCop! I'll say it right now the next time they fight CroCop will win, watch out for that left leg.*


----------



## Sherdog_SMD (Jul 9, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> The reason why Fedor and Wandy fight is not for the belts gentlemen.
> Its not for the $$ money. [/COLOR]
> 
> Its to be the baddest MF in the known Galaxy.
> ...


so what?


----------

